# was es nicht alles gibt



## gvergara

Buenos días:

El diccionario indica que ésta es una expresión de sorpresa, pero me agradaría saber si tiene alguna traducción al español. Contexto: Una mujer cena en un restorán con un hombre que le dice que tiene 2.000 años y que nació en Palestina.

_„Nicht koscher? Sagen das die Moslems auch?”, fragte ich.
„Ich bin kein Moslem, ich bin Jude.”

Ein Jude aus Palästina, *was es nicht alles gibt*, dachte ich, und ..._
*Aus "Jesus liebt mich" von David Safier*

Muchas gracias por su ayuda,

Gonzalo


----------



## anahiseri

A mí se me ocurre:
¡Qué cosas!


----------



## Tonerl

_*was es nicht alles gibt!*_
lo que hay que ver
hay de todo en este mundo
hay de todo en el viña del Señor
toma del frasco, Carrasco (inglés: stone the crows! Se usa para comentar, generalmente con intención polémica, algo que se ve como digno de admiración)


----------



## gvergara

Gracias por sus respuestas, amigos.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> _*was es nicht alles gibt!*_
> lo que hay que ver


ésta me gusta especialmente en el contexto que nos dan.

Por cierto, a mí me suena mejor
_*was es nicht *so* alles gibt!*
aunque supongo que eso sería tema de otro hilo._


----------



## gvergara

Muchas gracias. ¿Y ese _so _siempre se puede agregar a la expresión?


----------



## anahiseri

sí, no cambia el significado.


----------

